# Lanolin Lotion



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone interested??

I'm about ready to make my lanolin lotion to keep me through the winter from my own self use. I know there have been folks that have used my lanolin lotion in the past so I want to extend an invitation to either get more for this year or get it for the first time.

Other ingredients include Organic Aloe Vera, Sweet Almond Oil, Fractionated Coconut Oil and non-paraben preservative (i.e. Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate)

8 oz is $10 plus shipping

I will need orders before Oct 4, 2011


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I would LOVE one please !!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm making a new batch of lanolin lotion and unscented lotion tomorrow (02/09/12)

If anyone is interested, I can make extra. Let me know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got it, WIHH.

I'll make a few more than I need in case someone else needs some.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Id love.to try it! Put me down for some too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I only made up 4 Eight oz (those are claimed by PK, WIHH & hercsmama) I also have 2 four oz made up ... only $5 (plus shipping)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ack! How did I miss this? Anything left?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi's Lanolin Lotion is the BEST lotion I have ever used! 

And the smell? Ahh - nothing better than sheepie smell! Love it! Thanks Cyndi! :dance:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Weever, I have the 2 four oz left. Should I save one or two for you??

PK, you are too, too kind. Like I noted on your FB page, Isaac's fleece smells sweeter than my lanolin lotion!!

My lanolin lotion is made up with Aloe Vera juice, Lanolin, Sweet Almond Oil, Fractionated Coconut Oil, emulsifying wax (to combine/emulsify the oils, lanolin & juice), glycerin & a non-paraben preservative.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yup! One, please. Cash, paypal or trade? =)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Where do you get the lanolin?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MMS


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Any left?
I'll take it~~~~


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

They came! :bouncy: My hands thank you - this stuff is the BEST! :bow:

THANK YOU Cyndi!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Cyndi I need more lotion please. I sent you a PM


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok ... I need to order more bottles.

Anyone else needing some while I'm making some?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd love to get some more!!!:banana:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got my bottles on order.

carellama needs 3, how many for you hercsmama??

Anyone else?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd like 3 as well please.
Thanks so much for letting us in on this again. My dh has psoriasis, and he just loved the last bottle. I made the mistake of letting him try it, needless to say, I never got it back! Lol!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

carellama: 3
hercsmama: 3


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi what is the price and size of the bottles again?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Same as last year: 8 oz bottle for $10 + shipping.

I've had to reorder bottles and my regular supplier has discontinued these bottles (they sit upside down so the lid is at the bottom). The place I had to order them from is nearly twice the amount as my last supplier!! Yikes!

Would anyone else want to have their lotion scented with patchouli essential oil? I have one person that would like it that way, but it will be hard to do with just 8 oz of lotion. If I could get one or two other folks that want a patchouli e.o. lanolin lotion, Miz Mary will be in heaven!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

This is the BEST lotion EVA !!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

carellama: 3
hercsmama: 3
PKBoo: 2
featherbottom: 1


Miz Mary: 2 in patchouli

outside order: 
regular unscented lotion: 3


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the BEST lotion I have ever tried - keeps my hands able to spin fine fibers all winter!

Thanks Cyndi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Paula!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Cyndi, I'll take 1. I'll pm ya my zip & addy. You take PayPal?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

carellama: 3
hercsmama: 3
PKBoo: 2
featherbottom: 1
tinker: 1

Miz Mary: 2 in patchouli

outside order: 
regular unscented lotion: 3

Yes, I do take PayPal

Just waiting for the bottles to get here so I can get it made and shipped out.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

How many bottles fit into the small flat rate box?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

2-3 ... I think. When I get the bottles in, I'll let you know!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Cyndi, can you make mine Patchouli also????

Thanks!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I will take 2 or 3 ~~~
(Depending on how many fit into one box.)

Do you make any other scents? (lavender?)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hercsmama: 3
PKBoo: 2
featherbottom: 1


Patchouli:
Miz Mary: 2 
tinker: 1

Lavender:
TallPines: 2 (or 3)

outside order: 
regular unscented lotion: 3

You ladies are going to keep me busy next week!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't forget my 3 Cyndi  Carellama


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got it Val!

carellama: 3
hercsmama: 3
PKBoo: 2
featherbottom: 1


Patchouli:
Miz Mary: 2 
tinker: 1

Lavender:
TallPines: 2 (or 3)

outside order: 
regular unscented lotion: 3


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

carellama: 3
hercsmama: 3
PKBoo: 2
featherbottom: 1
Bat Farm: 4

naturally scented: 13


Patchouli:
Miz Mary: 2 
tinker: 1
Patchouli scented: 3

Lavender:
TallPines: 2 (or 3)
Lavender scented: 2 (or 3)

outside order: 
regular unscented lotion: 3


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hey Cyndi: I'd take a bottle of unscented too!

This is GREAT stuff....especially when we're spinning like crazy people....

Oh, and I have eczema....my skin LOVES this stuff! Calms it right down. Yes, you can quote me on that!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Karla,
Do you want the naturally scented lanolin or the regular unscented lotion (no lanolin)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Karla,
> Do you want the naturally scented lanolin or the regular unscented lotion (no lanolin)


n

naturally scented WITH Lanolin! That's what makes my skin the happiest.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

carellama: 3
hercsmama: 3
PKBoo: 2
featherbottom: 1
Bat Farm: 4
lathermaker:1
_naturally scented: 14_


Patchouli:
Miz Mary: 2 
tinker: 1
_Patchouli scented: 3_

Lavender:
TallPines: 2 (or 3)
_Lavender scented: 2 (or 3)_

outside order: 
_regular unscented lotion: 3_

Looks like I'll be getting the bottles in today. I'll make up the lotion, get them boxed up & ready to ship. I'll be notifying you how much shipping will be this evening. We will be heading out tomorrow afternoon (farm sitters in place for the critters!). Anyone that has paid by noon tomorrow will have their lotion shipped out tomorrow, otherwise it will be Friday.

ETA: Doesn't look like the bottles will be getting here today ... must be the last ones on the UPS truck. I may have to wait until the weekend to get the lotion made and shipped out. I'm sorry!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lotions made ... PMs sent! Mail lady doesn't come until 1:00 cst ... some could be shipped out today!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sent ya paypal !!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I got my lotion .....

HOLY COW !!!!

BEST LOTION EVA !!!!!! SO smooth, soaks in , and the smell is to die for !!!!!!! Hubby cant sneak my lotion now !!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH CYNDI !!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's that time again, folks.

I'm keeping my price the same as last year. 8 oz for $10 plus shipping

Will be available in No Scent added (natural lanolin scent), Lavender, Patchouli and a Lavender/Patchouli combination.

Taking orders until Nov 10, then shipment will be made the week of the 10th.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Put me down for four!!:nanner:
Sending you a pm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

4 of the naturally scented Debi?? Got you down


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

PM sent. Actually, I'd like to try the lavender this go 'round. 
Also, in the PM I upped it to 5, but, as three fit in the flat rate box, let's make it 6 and I'll give one to Ddil as well as DD...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't believe it is that time already, it's one of my favorites! I would like one of my usual unscented and one lavender please. Thank you Cyndi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hercsmama: 6 ... some lavender, some unscented ??? how many of each??

Dreamy: 1 unscented, 1 lavender.

Check


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the smell of lanolin, but how strong is it? Will other people around me wonder why I smell like a sheep?  If it's not that strong, I'd like one of the natural lanolin scent, please.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

MDKatie.... hahaaa ! You wont smell like a sheep ... this stuff is amazing though !!! 

I'd like: 
1 Lavender and 
1 Lav/Patchouli 

please !!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Miz Mary said:


> MDKatie.... hahaaa ! You wont smell like a sheep ... this stuff is amazing though !!!


DH's uncle was just saying the other day how much sheep stink. :hohum: I wanted to bop him on the head.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

1 lavender, 1 patchouli 

will pm you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hercsmama: 4 lavender, 2 unscented
Dreamy: 1 unscented, 1 lavender.
MDKatie: 1 unscented
Miz Mary: 1 lavender, 1 lav/patch
Chixarecute: 1 lavender, 1 patchouli


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so glad I didn't miss this! (Haven't been here for a while!) Cyndi - this is the only lotion that gets me through the winter. 

I'll take two 8-oz bottles ~ one unscented, and I'll try the Lavender. My hands can't wait


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cyndi, is it too late to add on another bottle of the unscented?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

None of my sheep had heavy oil, so I never tried to separate it. How do you collect the lanolin?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Not too late at all!

hercsmama: 4 lavender, 2 unscented
Dreamy: 1 unscented, 1 lavender.
MDKatie: 2 unscented
Miz Mary: 1 lavender, 1 lav/patch
Chixarecute: 1 lavender, 1 patchouli
PKBoo: 1 unscented, 1 lavender.

Maura, I use anhydrous lanolin. I don't keep sheep.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my bottles today!! :nanner: It's freezing cold, so I may wait to put it on for a bit, but I love the natural lanolin scent! I'm trying to decide if I should give one to my sister or keep both...hmm. :happy2:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I love the lavender patouli blend......so far my fave , even hubby is using it :happy2:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I got my bottles yesterday, thanks Cyndi!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Cyndi,

Do you have any of the Lanolin Lotion left? I thought I had 1/4 of a bottle left but I was wrong and I'm down to my last one or two uses.

fb


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, I'm so sorry! I forgot to post that my bottles arrived as well.
Thank you!:kiss:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have ONE 4-oz bottle left. I'll send you a pm.


----------

